# Need printed tshirt for an event



## neereventsmgmt (Sep 2, 2020)

We are a leading event management company in Delhi India. We need tshirts for our events like sports, concerts, fashion shows etc. design of the tshirts is totally depend upon the events.
Can someone help us with the design and printing of t-shirts at resonable rates as there will be a bulk order.

Neer Event Management is complete solution to:

Corporate Events | Conferences & Seminars | Fashion Shows | Bollywood Event Management | Wedding Planning Services | Party Organizer | Brand Activation | Wedding decorations | Venue Management | Sports Event | Product launch | Entertainment | Helicopter Rental Services | Concerts | Celebrity Management & much more…
Visit: http://www.neereventsmanagement.com/


----------



## neereventsmgmt (Sep 2, 2020)

https://www.neereventsmanagement.com/event-management-services-delhi-india/


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Most of the cheap, printed t-shirts sold by the big chain stores here in Australia are made by India's neighbour Bangladesh.


----------

